
Ask HN: How do you create a good developer career track? - phprecovery
I&#x27;m looking for suggestions on creating a good developer career track at our company. Something more detailed than the typical &quot;junior&quot; and &quot;senior&quot; titles and, ideally, with descriptions and criteria. I haven&#x27;t been able to find anything substantive &quot;open-sourced&quot;.
======
nowarninglabel
Best thing you can do is make sure the developer track is separate from the
management track. Then, it just depends on the size of the company. If you
have a small team, then something like: Junior -> Senior -> Principal ->
Distinguished works quite well. No need to come up with something atypical,
these roles / titles are tried and tested. If you have a larger team then you
can just add I,II,and III to the above as well as having on the management
side, eng manager, sr. eng manager, director, VP.

~~~
phprecovery
Thanks. Great suggestions. Do you have any criteria for defining junior,
senior, etc? Any objective/subjective measures?

